# Recovery and FAQ



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

As many know I have been recovered for about 10 months now. I email alot of members on this site on a daily basis and so I just compiled a list of the questions I get most often and put them in a little (quite awful) video in case any are interested.

Thanks to all those who have encouraged and supported me and to those who gave me the kick in the pants I needed


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2014)

Thanks for posting this! The parts about emotional processing were perfect, and mention some things I learned about DP myself!!! That's why I started writing about my past, Im not sure I'll ever get around to doing EMDR though


----------

